# Using Part Circle instead of Full Circle Rotor. OK?



## Rick S (Feb 21, 2021)

Is there any reason not to use a 360* Part Circle Rotor where a Full Circle Rotor could go?


----------



## FailedLawn (5 mo ago)

What's the application/placement?

Generally, sprinklers are designed to be spaced and configured so they reach the adjacent heads. This will provide the most uniform coverage.

To answer your question, yes nozzles are usually swappable to allow variations in spray patterns. There's also adjustments built into many sprinkler heads to adjust both radius and angle.


----------

